# Smokey Joe's tonight 03/18/08



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Smokey Joe's (in Fife Washington) Herf tonight from 4 PM to ?????
http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/

Very nice place with leather couches, recliners, flat screen TVs and .99 cent all you can eat tacos.:tu

Hope to see some new faces.
Ken


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> .99 cent all you can eat tacos.:tu


Is this a weekly event or monthly? and are the tacos deluxe? I mean meat, cheese, onions, lettuce, etc? I ask, because I want to do this at my shop and wondered some of those details. Thanks!! :tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Is this a weekly event or monthly? and are the tacos deluxe? I mean meat, cheese, onions, lettuce, etc? I ask, because I want to do this at my shop and wondered some of those details. Thanks!! :tu


It is all you can eat. 2 chaffing dishes with taco meat. Shells, lettuce, onion, tomato, and cheese all on ice. Also have sour cream packs and hot sauce. Plate up some shells or you could do a salad.

They do it every Tuesday, just set it up on a table and have at it. When it is gone, the deal is over. It ususally last for 3 hours or so though.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> It is all you can eat. 2 chaffing dishes with taco meat. Shells, lettuce, onion, tomato, and cheese all on ice. Also have sour cream packs and hot sauce. Plate up some shells or you could do a salad.
> 
> They do it every Tuesday, just set it up on a table and have at it. When it is gone, the deal is over. It ususally last for 3 hours or so though.


:tpd:
Not to mention, their adult beverage selection is not only good, but priced right and if you don't feel like having tacos, their other food selections are very tasty:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> :tpd:
> Not to mention, their adult beverage selection is not only good, but priced right and if you don't feel like having tacos, their other food selections are very tasty:tu


The crab cakes are very good. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, is this place a resturant?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Oh, is this place a resturant?


Yes and no. Full bar and a limited menu. Here is a link:

http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/

More cigar lounge than restaurant. It is upstairs of a tribal bingo hall/casino.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Oh, is this place a resturant?


It is a cigar bar at a casino on reservation land in Fife, Washington. The casino has a restaurant that the cigar bar has access to.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hey D.! Maybe you need to plan a trip up and do some "research" on the company credit card.....Plus you can herf with all the local gorillas. :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Hey D.! Maybe you need to plan a trip up and do some "research" on the company credit card.....Plus you can herf with all the local gorillas. :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::bl

See ya tonight Charlie!

You gonna be there Jay?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

THis is one of my favorite herf spots for lounging, herfing, eating (food is off the hook--prime rib sliders and awesome fried calamari), cigars for purchase and an array of plasmas; not to mention of the nicest gorillas on CS:tu Maybe BW and Mark could come up in the future.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Hey D.! Maybe you need to plan a trip up and do some "research" on the company credit card.....Plus you can herf with all the local gorillas. :tu


:r

No doubt. I actually plan to be in Oregon for a wedding in the spring. Maybe, I can make a detour for a HERF.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, that place looks really nice! Have a great time


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> THis is one of my favorite herf spots for lounging, herfing, eating (food is off the hook--prime rib sliders and awesome fried calamari), cigars for purchase and an array of plasmas; not to mention of the nicest gorillas on CS:tu Maybe BW and Mark could come up in the future.


You get your sorry ass up there and I'll be there, if only to kidnap you for a Stumptown herf.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Another great Herf at Joe's!

Joe, was great to meet you and see your great ash!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a nice ash.

It was good to meet the brothers in attendance.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi Joe,
it was great to meet you last night and I want to thank you for opening up your cigar cases for us. I had never seen most of what you brought. What a treat.:tu

Until seeing your picture today, I didn't realize that you had started the evening with an Opus too. I started off with a Petit Lancero that was starting to kick my butt a little, but thats what I get for not eating first:ss

Overall I really enjoyed the Lancero and will need to look for more.

Hey Brent, when are you gonna make it back up here? Hope all is going well for you and yours.

As for you guys on our Northern and Southern borders, we could have a Saturday Herf when you guys feel up to a road trip.

Take care everyone and see you Saturday at Smokey Joe's.
Ken


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> THis is one of my favorite herf spots for lounging, herfing, eating (food is off the hook--prime rib sliders and awesome fried calamari), cigars for purchase and an array of plasmas; not to mention of the nicest gorillas on CS:tu Maybe BW and Mark could come up in the future.


Yeah, SJ's *is* perfect in every way. I've made it to a couple of herfs there, but usually it's just me since I used to stop in there a lot during my commuting to/from Gram's for serious decompression. :hn


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Joan said:


> Yeah, SJ's *is* perfect in every way. I've made it to a couple of herfs there, but usually it's just me since I used to stop in there a lot during my commuting to/from Gram's for serious decompression. :hn


Just visit Gram's on a Tuesday and we will help decompress you:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Hi Joe,
> it was great to meet you last night and I want to thank you for opening up your cigar cases for us. I had never seen most of what you brought. What a treat.:tu
> 
> Until seeing your picture today, I didn't realize that you had started the evening with an Opus too. I started off with a Petit Lancero that was starting to kick my butt a little, but thats what I get for not eating first:ss
> ...


I am working on it. I hope next month, but of course I will give you guys heads up when I have orders in hand. Sounds and looks like I really missed out in a good herf. I am glad you all had fun!!! Made some new friends I see.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I am working on it. I hope next month, but of course I will give you guys heads up when I have orders in hand. Sounds and looks like I really missed out in a good herf. I am glad you all had fun!!! Made some new friends I see.


It was a great time and looks like we will be having a larger Herf this Saturday.:ss

If you could swing Munich April 25th-May 3rd, we could have a Herf in a real candy store

Don't let them send you to Washington when I'm in Germany.

Take care
Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> It was a great time and looks like we will be having a larger Herf this Saturday.:ss
> 
> If you could swing Munich April 25th-May 3rd, we could have a Herf in a real candy store
> 
> ...


Saturday at SJ?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Saturday at SJ?


Yes.
Looks like a number of PNW Herfers will be there this Saturday.

I will most likely get there around 4 PM to try and save some seats (kinda hard to save very many by myself).

It sounds like most will get there between 5 - 6 PM

Hope you can make it.
Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Yes.
> Looks like a number of PNW Herfers will be there this Saturday.
> 
> I will most likely get there around 4 PM to try and save some seats (kinda hard to save very many by myself).
> ...


I'll help ya out at 4.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

What a deal....Joe you pop back up to herf and I'm out here in the ocean suffering.:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Would love to be there... I just like the sound of the joint's name.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> I'll help ya out at 4.


I can use the help and look forward to seeing you again:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> What a deal....Joe you pop back up to herf and I'm out here in the ocean suffering.:r


Man the life boat and catch the next plane:ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Would love to be there... I just like the sound of the joint's name.


It also is a class act:tu

I'll save a seat for you, just say the word


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> It also is a class act:tu
> 
> I'll save a seat for you, just say the word


Zoom is SO right, it IS a class act. All the servers remember my name, favorite smoke, alla youse evil brother's names, AND my drink! How can that be after only a handful of visits the past year?? :ss

My buddy Dan is coming over Saturday afternoon for a brake pad change on his R1200ST and if I'm up to smoking by then we'll ride down to Mike's SJ herf. That would be SO cool and fun!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Joan said:


> Zoom is SO right, it IS a class act. All the servers remember my name, favorite smoke, alla youse evil brother's names, AND my drink! How can that be after only a handful of visits the past year?? :ss
> 
> My buddy Dan is coming over Saturday afternoon for a brake pad change on his R1200ST and if I'm up to smoking by then we'll ride down to Mike's SJ herf. That would be SO cool and fun!


That would be great!

Hope to see you there and early:tu

Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Now something came up and I can't be there until later. 

I'll see you ll around 7 or so.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Now something came up and I can't be there until later.
> 
> I'll see you ll around 7 or so.


Better late, than never:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Man the life boat and catch the next plane:ss


Ken

I'm working on the Captain to bump us up to 300 knots...


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Ken
> 
> I'm working on the Captain to bump us up to 300 knots...


:r
If he gets it anywhere close to that, I'd put a chair in the bow and enjoy the ride:ss

Hope to be seeing you soon.
Ken


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I'm going to be there tomorrow night. Around 5?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Todd W said:


> I think I'm going to be there tomorrow night. Around 5?


Sounds great!

Hope more gorillas can make it.

Ken


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Ken
> 
> I'm working on the Captain to bump us up to 300 knots...


Have we had our fill of the vast ocean? I knew you would miss us.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Have we had our fill of the vast ocean? I knew you would miss us.


Will you be there tonight Jay?

Papa, any luck getting upto 300 knots


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Well dang it... the local herfin yahoo list apparently not accepting my posts...

I was pretty beat late this afternoon working on Dan's bike (it was the R1150R, not his R1200ST). We got a late start and my KLR produced some major surprises so we didn't even touch the wee blue R65. Dan went home about 6:30-ish, I took a break on the sofa with a cat and next thing I know I just woke up. DAG! Iirc, SJ's is probably closed now. DAG DAG DAG!

I bet you all had a rockin' good time anyhow, and I surely hope you gave Mike F a warm Washington welcome!

FYI: if you are installing BMW R12GS hand guards on an R1150R, you'll need a dremel and cutting + grinding heads if you want your brake and clutch levers to have full range of movement. :tu

New padz and fancy new hand guards...









Argh! I was SURE I snapped one of Dan with the AF Hemingway in his cake hole! Aw well.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Had a great time last night!

We had around 18 people, maybe even a few more.

Got to meet a lot of new people including Todd W and Amy.

I wish I would have remembered my camara:hn

Happy Easter everyone.
Ken


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll definitely be coming back down for any Smokey Joe's gatherings! It was our first time, and I love the room! 

It was great talking with Ken (Zoomschwortz) and others! Bringing Club Stogie out of the woodworks a bit is fun!! Thank you very much for the Opus -- it was awesome.

:ss


----------

